# Are You 'HOTEL Ready'?



## ReadyMom (Feb 25, 2011)

_From today's headlines:_

*Hotels Warned of 'Mumbai-Style' Terror Threat*
Hotels Warned of 'Mumbai-Style' Terror Threat - FoxNews.com

Federal authorities are warning hotels in major U.S. cities to be vigilant after intelligence recently obtained in Somalia shows Al Qaeda was planning to launch a "Mumbai-style" attack on an upscale hotel in London, England, Fox News has learned exclusively.

-snip-

On Thursday, the FBI met with hotel industry leaders in New York City to brief them on the latest intelligence from Somalia. A similar briefing is set for Friday in Washington, and other such briefings are expected in other U.S. cities. *--- continued at link, above ---*

===============================
It's vacation time. Do you pack prepared, when you go away. I know when we travel on a plane, I travel w/ lysol wipes for my seating area and N95 masks, in case there is illness on the plane (read: my pandemic antennae go up). I also take a pretty good medical supply with me.

But ... I have to admit that when it comes to staying in the USA and staying in a hotel, I'm NOT prepared. And that includes ANY emergency, including a fire. TWICE, our family has been in a hotel when the fire alarms have sounded. So, I started to think what can I do to put a few simple supplies together that could help me and my family, if we needed to evacuate.

I came up with using a small light-weight sports knap-sack:, with a simple drawstring design:










This sack can be kept close by, to grab. If I had time to grab anything, this would be the one to grab. The idea is to pack light, because you don't want to pack a big back-pack type of sack. It should be ONE knap-sack for the WHOLE family. Keeping it as small and light weight as possible, for traveling. Especially on a plane, when you have to count every ounce for packing. In that I would Keep:

-Small flashlight or two
-N95 masks (they filter very small particles) for each of us.
-Soft sock slippers w/sole. (If we had to leave quickly, we might not have time to grab our shoes)

Possible keep a photo of family, in case it's needed for locating family member?

Thoughts? Ideas? -k


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Drop your wallets and or ID's in there when you are ready for bed.


----------



## jacv2 (Jun 17, 2011)

*hotel ready...*

It is always a good idea to be "ready" for anything & everything. My son was awakened about 4 months ago from his hotel room by a faulty fire alarm, and everybody was taken outside. It was COLD at 2:00 a.m., in Virginia. He left the room without any shoes, and just in his jammies. No jacket, no shoes...no good. I told him to always be ready to flee the room with at least his slippers and even a light jacket by the door. I've been prepping for ages...didn't he learn anything? grrr!!!

:gaah:


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Hotels*



ReadyMom said:


> _From today's headlines:_
> 
> *Hotels Warned of 'Mumbai-Style' Terror Threat*
> Hotels Warned of 'Mumbai-Style' Terror Threat - FoxNews.com
> ...


I always take time to measure the direction and distance to the nearest fire escape or stairwell from my room. You want to be able to do this with your eyes closed. count the steps to the stairs and know which direction to turn. Count the door jambs so you can count them off with your hand. Can you hold your breath from your room to the fire stairs?

Always take your handgun. People get heldup and raped in their hotel rooms all the time.

Don't assume that maintenance just showed up and knocked on your door to fix somthing . call the desk before you let anyone in.


----------



## DJKen (Jun 12, 2011)

Being that travel is has been required for my job for 33 years, I always keep my pistol in my room.


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Funny this thread showed up...I'm on a short holiday for last 2 days and will be till about Tuesday or Wednesday. 

Always have downstairs room. Know closest exit. Allow no one in to "clean". Park as close as possible to room door. Always have protection on person.

Always have tried to be careful in hotel/motel rooms.

Jimmy


----------



## TheShortBlonde (Feb 24, 2010)

We had a fire alarm go off one time in our hotel too (5 AM toaster fire). I had 3 kids under 3 at the time and no plan. Luckily, I have always designate a shoe spot where all the shoes go, so we grabbed the shoes and the kiddos and got out. I also had the presence of mind to grab our car keys. We made our way around the hotel to our car and waited out the situation in the car (out of the drizzling rain), listening to Disney songs. I am so glad that I didn't have to stand in the rain trying to keep my kids out of the way of the fire trucks. In a more serious situation, we would have lost a few easily replaceable posessions, but could have driven away and continued our trip to visit relatives.


----------



## Grizz (Jan 24, 2010)

*Check out the fire departments ladder capabilities.*

Know how high they can reach. ask for a room on a floor they can reach with their ladders. Most trucks can reach the 9-10 floor. I have a friend who takes a lifeline and simple self evac hardware.


----------



## kyhoti (Nov 16, 2008)

I may be a little "fringe", in that I fill up the hotel bathtub with water after I shower for the day. If there's a fan event, I want to have that just in case. I don't fly, so I have supplies in the car, but water takes up so much room that I usually have less than 5 days worth in the car at any time. 

I use my brief-case EDC for a hotel kit, as I have my laptop with me when I travel. It has my pistol and ammo, paracord, flashlights, work gloves, face mask, a couple of heavy trash bags and a handful of other useful items that can fit in a laptop bag. 

That's not everything I do when I travel, but it's the bones of my travel arrangements.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I stay in motels,I can get a gun in there.


----------



## misterbig (Jul 16, 2011)

Filling the bathtub is a great idea in a hotel. I usually buy some bottled water at my final destination but a tub full would be helpful. I try not to check any bags so I am limited to what I can carry with me. I always carry a couple small LED lights, cash and a sports bottle with a built in water filter. I need to start carrying at least an N95 mask also.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Don't forget the bug spray.Bad enough to be in survival mode,but even worse if bedbugs are crawling around on you.We have a bedbug epedemic,complient of you know who.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Grizz said:


> Know how high they can reach. ask for a room on a floor they can reach with their ladders. Most trucks can reach the 9-10 floor. I have a friend who takes a lifeline and simple self evac hardware.


Best thought on the thread.
:beercheer:


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

If the room only has a shower, fill the ice bucket and all the plastic cups with water as soon as you get in the room. Coffee pot too, if it comes with one. At least it's something. I didn't even think of this until filling the bathtub was mentioned above. Good idea.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a station wagon with dual roof boxes, so I only stay in a hotel/motel/inn if I'm road-tripping with my buds, (they're wusses) and even then I usually stay in the car due to my thunderous snoring. I *will* take every opportunity I can get to use a shower though 

is it odd that I sometimes feel MORE secure alone than I do with non-prepping friends? :nuts:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

We have a 15 passenger van,took all the seats out except one.

When we sell the bus we want to raise the roof about 2 foot.We can get lots of stuff in it.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

This has been a very timely thread for me. This month my 16yo & I will be spending a few days on the coast without hubby. Thanks for the great tips! :2thumb:


----------

